# Harvester swiss made watch searching for history.



## anica172002 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi! I found this old harvester, swiss made watch in my grandmother's things. It is at least 40 years old (she had it when I was a child) and she said it had belonged to a relative. Any idea how old it might be or a history of this watch type?.


----------



## Toriii (Dec 8, 2020)

Can anyone help identify this locket watch? I've found similar but can't seem to find the exact one.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The only thing I found is "Harvester" was registered in 1951 as a trademark
by the World Wide Watch Co. of New York. I expect that watch was made
for them. You might find marks on the movement that identify its maker.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

